# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  experimentos con tarot

## palma50

Hola. desde hace unos dias he estado realizando algunas lecturas de tarot para intentar practicar lectura en frio.(obviamente sin cobrar) es curioso lo que sucede,la forma en la que la mente se logra sugestionar, en la mayoria de lecturas que he llevado a cabo las personas han estado muy satisfechas con los resultados. eso me parece muy raro ya que basandome en lectura en frio pues voy dandole forma a las respuestas pero en momentos que mi respuesta siento yo que no corresponde con el lenguaje corporal de la persona resulta que segun ellos estoy en lo cierto, eso es lo que mas me ha estado llamando la atencion de mis experimentos con tarot. es increible como la mente se puede automanipular por parte de las personas que acuden a este tipo de asuntos. ojala y alguien con experiencias similares pueda abundar en el tema. saludos.

----------


## logos

Busca en la red el "efecto Forer"...fue un estudio psicológico muy interesante....

----------


## palma50

Muchas gracias por el dato. muy interesante. es algo  que merece la pena explorar. saludos.

----------


## logos

Otra cosa...recuerda que, al igual que en el caso Forer, tus clientes/público quieren creer. Cuando lees el tarot no haces "cartomagia" que todos entienden que depende de tu habilidad técnica. Estás haciendo Magia como tradicionalmente se ha entendido, al menos en occidente. El tarot restablece la conexión histórica entre el ilusionista y el Magus que la modernidad ha perdido y es un potente canalizador de arquetipos psicológicos. El espectador entra en contacto con la misma fuerza psicológica que hace creer que un chamán no sea solamente un ser humano sino un nexo entre dos mundos. Esto es una experiencia que puede ser profunda. Incluso si lo haces como mero entretenimiento (y eso debería ser el caso) hay potentes energías psicológicas que hacen que tu lectura fría sea percibida como muy caliente...

----------


## eidanyoson

...Y precisamente por eso mismo, ha de tenerse mucho más cuidado que en en otras ocasiones.

 Como Logos dice, quieren creer, y creerán cualquier cosa, la que sea, por imposible que te parezca. Es un estado de una sensibilidad tal, que es más fácil hacer daño o hacer algo mal,  que no hacerlo.

 Y con respecto a lo que comentabas al principio, algo como que parecía que podías adivinar sin técnica si quiera... bueno, eso es por lo que muchos magos se pasan al otro lado, empiezan a creer...

----------


## renard

logos hablando de lectura en frio que opinas sobre anne germain?

----------


## eidanyoson

Mi opinión(mía, luego es posible que esté equivocada) es que es una nueva Uri Geller, cambiando el estilo y la época.

----------


## Pardo

> logos hablando de lectura en frio que opinas sobre anne germain?


Jajajajaja, buena pregunta....
Aunque se la diriges a Logos directamente, voy a dar una resumidisima opinión personal...

Solo vi el primer programa de Anne Germain, fue en agosto y me pillo por sosrpresa estando de vacaciones en Menorca... Tuvo un exito arroyador de audiencia, lo repitieron a la semana siguiente y despues han hecho 2 o 3 más... pero insisto, solo vi el primero...

Anne usa muy bien la lectura en frio, pero además, usa muy bien las frases con doble sentido, donde cada cual le puede dar el significado que quiera, como hablar de 3 circulos, que la persona a la que le estaba hablando relaciono con los 3 anillos de sus tres matrimonios... Tambien es cierto que Anne tiene una cosa muy buena y es que arriesga mucho y cuando "acierta" es abismal, aunque gracias a la edición del programa, despues podemos ver repetidos los mejores momentos haciendo que el publico se olvide de los fallos...
Pero ademas, hay un factor añadido... Todos los que participan o por lo menos participaron en el programa que yo vi, son gente de la cual su vida, está escrita en multitud de revistas e internet...
Con lo cual, serí tan precisa como es si se pusiera frente a gente totalmente anónima?
Pues algunas de las cosas que sabe, tambien las sabe mi abuela y no es vidente... aunque claro, Anne tampoco lo es...
Salud!

----------


## logos

Pues no la conozco suficiente para opinar. Pero confío plenamente en la evaluación de Pardo. La única duda que me queda  es si es una "shut-eye psychic" (de verdad se cree lo que hace) o si conscientemente  aplica nuestros métodos.

----------


## Pardo

> Pues no la conozco suficiente para opinar. Pero confío plenamente en la evaluación de Pardo. La única duda que me queda es si es una "shut-eye psychic" (de verdad se cree lo que hace) o si conscientemente aplica nuestros métodos.


Yo opino que sabe muy bien lo que hace... más que nada por el tema famosos del programa...
Quizá me equivoco...
O quizá no...
Salud!

----------


## palma50

Es muy curioso como empieza a reaccionar tambien uno mismo al llevar a cabo estos experimentos para practicar. pero ahora que he leido un poco acerca de los mecanismos psicologicos que entran en juego durante esos momentos ya me ha quedado mas claro el funcionamiento de los mismos. seguire practicando como mero entretenimiento las lecturas, ya que las personas que han accedido a colaborar saben muy bien que mi intencion es unicamente ludica, asi pues evito confusiones con las gentes que aceptan particpar con el tarot.  saludos.

----------


## Knoid

No recuerdo exactamente la fuente (Ian Rowland?), pero recuerdo haber leído que algún lector en frío empezó a sospechar que realmente tenía poderes al comprobar que todas sus lecturas eran "demasiado" certeras. Alguien le recomendó que afirmara EXACTAMENTE LO CONTRARIO de lo que se suponía que tenía que decir durante sus siguientes sesiones, para cerciorarse de que era sólo una ilusión psicológica. Así lo hizo, y lo curioso es que sus clientes seguían valorando sus lecturas como muy acertadas.

Así de poderosa es la lectura en frío, que puede llegar incluso a convencerte a tí de que tienes un poder especial, aun sabiendo cuales son los principios psicológicos en los que se apoya.

Todo gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad.

----------


## Pardo

Fue James Randi quien le propuso dijera completamente lo contrario a lo que veía en las lecturas de manos que hacía...
Y es que cuando alguien te cree, simplemente te cree y te acompaña en lo que digas, cogiando cada frase i adaptandola a sus experiencias personales.
Tambien tened en cuanta que cuando alguien se "enfrenta" a una situación en la cual la persona que controla es otra, en este caso el tarotista, medium, vidente, etc, dicha persona es autoritaria, e inconscientemente el ser humano hace caso a la autoridad...
Si quereis saber un poco más del tema, os recomiendo veais el documental "El juego de la muerte" no tiene que ver con los paranosrmal ni con el mentalismo ni la magia, pero si con la psicologia autoritaria, trata de como 80 personas, son capaces de convertirse en verdugos, pasando por encima de sus principios morales, solo por estar frente a alguien que es inconscientemente autoritario para ellos.

----------


## palma50

Muchas gracias Pardo. buscare el documental que recomiendas.  saludos.

----------


## logos

> Si quereis saber un poco más del tema, os recomiendo veais el documental  "El juego de la muerte" no tiene que ver con los paranosrmal ni con el  mentalismo ni la magia, pero si con la psicologia autoritaria, trata de  como 80 personas, son capaces de convertirse en verdugos, pasando por  encima de sus principios morales, solo por estar frente a alguien que es  inconscientemente autoritario para ellos.


¿Pensando en Stanley Milgram Pardo? Fueron experimentos muy duros para los participantes...los artículos son clásicos en la psicología experimental. También sería bueno a los interesados aprender un poco que es la disonancia cognoscitiva y leer los experimentos de conformidad social de Ash. Aparte de ser buen material para el mentalista ayuda a entender algunos fenómenos psicológicos elementales que operan en el entretenimiento psíquico.

----------


## Pardo

> ¿Pensando en Stanley Milgram Pardo? Fueron experimentos muy duros para los participantes...los artículos son clásicos en la psicología experimental. También sería bueno a los interesados aprender un poco que es la disonancia cognoscitiva y leer los experimentos de conformidad social de Ash. Aparte de ser buen material para el mentalista ayuda a entender algunos fenómenos psicológicos elementales que operan en el entretenimiento psíquico.


Por supuesto! Y más, teniendo en cuenta, que cada vez son más las cosas que conseguimos con la psicologia aplicada al mentalismo, en multitud de ocasiones, nos valemos ya más de ello que de las técnicas de ilusionismo.
Es por ello por lo que también recomiendo estidiar a fondo la Hipnosis, ya que se aprende mucho de como "manipular" a los demás, y en muchas ocasiones sin necesidad de hipnosis, con una buena base de sugestión, se pueden conseguir verdaderos milagros.

----------


## eidanyoson

Muy interesante el documental y el efecto Milgram, la verdad. Ahora voy con los experimentos de Ash, si lo encuentro.

 En serio, estoy aprendiendo muchísimo con vosotros dos. ¡Me encanta!.

----------


## Pardo

> Muy interesante el documental y el efecto Milgram, la verdad. Ahora voy con los experimentos de Ash, si lo encuentro.
> 
> En serio, estoy aprendiendo muchísimo con vosotros dos. ¡Me encanta!.


Me alegro de que puedas aprender, todos lo hacemos!
Salud!

----------


## logos

Me autocorrijo: no es Ash sino Asch.

Feliz lectura!

----------


## logos

> Es por ello por lo que también recomiendo estidiar a fondo la Hipnosis,  ya que se aprende mucho de como "manipular" a los demás, y en muchas  ocasiones sin necesidad de hipnosis, con una buena base de sugestión, se  pueden conseguir verdaderos milagros.


Pues hoy me llegó la "New Encyclopedia of Stage Hypnosis" de Ormond McGill. Creo que es el tomo más voluminoso sobre el tema que se ha escrito. Lo voy empezando a estudiar y va muy bueno!!. Trae como cien inducciones diferentes, los tests previos y toda una sección de como montar el acto teatral. El autor, en el aspecto teórico, tambalea un poco pero la técnica y lo grueso de la teoría hasta ahora están impecablemente descritas.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Excelente, Pardo!!!!, que buen documental...  igual que Eidanyoson, me voy por el otro material sugerido por Logos...

gracias por tan buenos aportes!!!!

----------


## palma50

Estupendas las recomendaciones de los colegas. se aprende muchisimo. yo estoy empezando a estudiar hipnosis y no se me habia ocurrido que logicamente algunas estrategias son perfectamente aplicables al mentalismo. mil gracias. saludos.

----------


## mariagomez3557

> Fue James Randi quien le propuso dijera completamente lo contrario a lo que veía en las lecturas de manos que hacía...
> Y es que cuando alguien te cree, simplemente te cree y te acompaña en lo que digas, cogiando cada frase i adaptandola a sus experiencias personales.
> Tambien tened en cuanta que cuando alguien se "enfrenta" a una situación en la cual la persona que controla es otra, en este caso el tarotistas, medium, vidente, etc, dicha persona es autoritaria, e inconscientemente el ser humano hace caso a la autoridad...
> Si quereis saber un poco más del tema, os recomiendo veais el documental "El juego de la muerte" no tiene que ver con los paranosrmal ni con el mentalismo ni la magia, pero si con la psicologia autoritaria, trata de como 80 personas, son capaces de convertirse en verdugos, pasando por encima de sus principios morales, solo por estar frente a alguien que es inconscientemente autoritario para ellos.


Muy bueno el documental, aunque algo alarmante.
La mayoría de la gente sigue a alguien con autoridad, sólo unos pocos la eluden; sería interesante saber como lograr evitar que sucediesen cosas como las del documental...

----------


## renard

Hoy en la noria hay un documental sobre los videntes.

----------


## pujoman

Va a ser que no...hablaban del fin del mundo...pero no han dicho nada relevante....

----------


## hakan di milo

El tarot en mi forma de verlo , es una sugestion mental provocado por el deseo de sentirse especial . la desicion de creer algo , por conveniencia o por miedo . Mi madre lee las cartas (no es tarotista) y pude ver y vivir de cerca estos sucesos. Me parece una buena herramienta para la magia .

----------


## palma50

Para experimentos de ilusion mental es genial. y como bien dices es sugestion de la persona que por alguna razon desea obtener una respuesta proveniente de algun oraculo "adivinatorio" eso es el sorprendente efecto forer. pura y dura psicologia amigo mio. saludos...

----------


## hakan di milo

Es cierto palma . Ese "tipo" de psicologia funciona en muchos ambitos .Saludos colega

----------


## Tiza-86

Yo estoy echando Tarot  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Echarlo es fácil; lo difícil es leerlo. E intepretarlo correctamente, si tal cosa fuera o fuese posible, ni te cuento...


 (Para mente sensibles, es un comentario jocoso, nada más.)

----------


## Moñiño

Para empezar y acercarse a la hipnosis yo recomiendo:

.- Curso de hipnosis en 13 lecciones (Oberto airaudi) 
.- Hipnosis para principiantes de William W. Hewitt.

Para PNL y lecturas en frio:

De sapos a principes. (no recuerdo ahora el autor; ¿Salvador clarion :Confused: )
Practitioner en PNL - Salvador Clarion.

Es increible el pode de la sujestion y la hipnosis. Hasta que no realice mi primera induccion a un voluntario totalemte ajeno y desconocido para mi y yo para él (una amigo de un amigo, vamos, que no era un familiar ni nada por el estilo), no me di verdadera cuenta del potencial que tiene. Ya subire un video de alguna de las sesiones (show de hipnosis teatral con voluntarios reales, no pagados, no actores. 100% real) que he realizado de hipnosis.
salutres

----------


## Tiza-86

> Para empezar y acercarse a la hipnosis yo recomiendo:
> 
> .- Curso de hipnosis en 13 lecciones (Oberto airaudi) 
> .- Hipnosis para principiantes de William W. Hewitt.
> 
> Para PNL y lecturas en frio:
> 
> De sapos a principes. (no recuerdo ahora el autor; ¿Salvador clarion)
> Practitioner en PNL - Salvador Clarion.
> ...


Yo el que conozco "De Sapos a Príncipes" es de John Grinder y Richard Bandler.

La verdad es que la mente es tan compleja y tan maravillosa a la vez... siempre te sorprende. :D

----------


## Tiza-86

Ahora quiero leerme: La magia del PNL de Alejandro Cuellar, a ver que tal esta.

----------


## Moñiño

No lo conozco, ya contaras que tal esta.  Salutres.

PD: En el face del foro, no recordaba yo, esta un pequeño video de uno de mis shows de hipnosis. Ya lo subire por aqui.

----------


## Moñiño

Por cierto, me acabo de juntar con dos ejemplares de "Hipnosis para principiantes" de Willian W. Hewitt, asi que me quedo con el que me han regaldo por ser el dia del libro y vendo el otro (muy bien cuidado) po 8 euritos mas gastos de envio. salutres.

----------


## palma50

Moñiño, ojala y pudieras colgar en el foro tu video de hipnosis teatral, seria sumamente interesante. saludos.

----------


## Moñiño

En este hilo:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f98/monh...44/#post340233

Salutres.

----------


## Tiza-86

Yo hice un curso de hipnosis con Jeff Toussaint y ha sacado un libro hace poco que esta sumamente bien, es una joya eh! Lo recomiendo. Hipnosis teatral, el otro lado del espejo. 

Yo he decir que hipnotizo a la gente como churros... merito de Jeff que es un excelente profesor por supuesto y su libro no tiene desperdicio.

Saludoooos.

----------


## MagNity

Jeff es un miembro de este foro muy valorado y ciertamente tiene un gran trabajo referente a la hipnosis. Desgraciadamente yo no pude asistir a su taller en el SIS (estaba trabajando). Y seguro que su libro es digno de su reputación!

----------


## Moñiño

Eso si, en el libro de Jeff que nadie espere encontrar como indiccir al sueño hipnotico. Trata mas bien sobre que es la hipnosis, mitos y verdaderos peligros y todos los aspectos de un show de hipnosis teatral (muy aplicables a la magia, que es por lo que el libro es una joya).
Yo hace nada, acabo de estrenar mi primer show de hipnosis teatral (despues de muchas semanas de pruebas, inducciones, estudio, lecturas,,,,,,), ha sido un exito y habra mas fechas. Hay que pulirlo aun, pero poco a poco.
Salutres.

----------


## palma50

Que maravilla que ustedes pueden practicar hipnosis. en mi caso llevo algun tiempo estudiando un curso de hipnosis en libro y no encuentro gente que se preste para practicar lo que en teoria estoy aprendiendo. saludos...

----------


## Moñiño

Es como en la magia. Saber llevar el tema de una conversacion hacia el objetivo, hacer magia o hacer hipnosis. Crea interes y te saldran voluntarios (y encima mas predispuestos por lo que la sesion tendra un 25% mas de posibilidades de exito en la induccion). Salu3.

PD: Con que libro estas aprendiendo :Confused: ?.

----------


## palma50

Hola Moñiño. empece con el gran manual de la hipnosis de werner meinhold, y ahora estoy con trance formate de richard bandler. saludos...

----------


## Tiza-86

Moñiño a ver si nos dices cuando actúas a ver si podemos verte. 

Palma50 respecto a lo de los voluntarios, primero es quitar el miedo al mito de que te quedas inconsciente y estas cosas y luego crear interés como dice moñiño, además la gente es más curiosa de lo que aparenta, verás como consigues voluntarios yo voy uno detrás de otro jajaja.

Un besazo!

----------


## Moñiño

El trance formate lo acabo de adquirir, mas que nada por ver como enfoca la PNL a la hipnosis. Lee a M. Erickson. -De willian W. Hewitt he sacado bastantes cosas. Ahora, que si puedes, hagas el curso de Jeff.
Tiza, a mediados de agosto andare por el norte, por puntos de Burgos y Bizkaia. En sept vuelvo a la programacion del Casu terrace, en Cuenca, a parte de algun que otro punto del norte de Cuenca. 
En fechas de la feria de albacete tengo algo tambien (mas bien magia), pero sin la agenda a mano no se decirte cuales son de magia y cuales de hipnos. Salu3.

----------


## Ravenous

El trance formate es un peñazo. 
Si queréis empezar rápido y de forma amena, "reality is plástic". Corto y entretenido.
Cuando llegue a casa pongo una foto de cómo hacemos nosotros para practicar...
Y Tiza, si hipnotizas es obligatorio poner un vídeo, que aquí ya lo hemos hecho todos (bueno, moñiño, y yo, y Jeff, claro). Bueno, eso, que queremos ver acción.

----------


## Moñiño

> El trance formate es un peñazo. 
> Si queréis empezar rápido y de forma amena, "reality is plástic". Corto y entretenido.
> Cuando llegue a casa pongo una foto de cómo hacemos nosotros para practicar...
> Y Tiza, si hipnotizas es obligatorio poner un vídeo, que aquí ya lo hemos hecho todos (bueno, moñiño, y yo, y Jeff, claro). Bueno, eso, que queremos ver acción.


Muy buen libro tambien. Añadiria "curso de hipnosis en 13 lecciones" de Oberto auradi. y The real wok stage hyonosus de Bob Cassidy, sobre hipnotis teatral.

PD: HIPNOSIS EN CUENCA. MOÑI EL HIPNOTISTA - YouTube

----------


## Ravenous

Ha tardado, porque soy un desastre, pero aquí está el cómo se practica hipnosis en Coruña:

390433_3031813355888_330713600_n.jpg

(Cutre, pero altamente efectivo)

----------


## palma50

Pero claro! tio, eres un genio. como es posible que a todos los que nos rompemos la sesera en como conseguir voluntarios no se nos haya ocurrido. un millon de gracias por compartir tu estrategia. en cuanto avanze en mis conocimientos seguro hare lo mismo. saludos...                                                                                                          P.D. Que tal les suena la idea de crear un sub foro de hipnosis? o podriamos incluirlo en este de mentalismo. les apetece?

----------


## Ravenous

He de decir que la idea no es mía, a mi me la transmitió el individuo de la foto, que es con el que salgo para estas cosas, y él la aplicó en una reunión en Compostela con un grupo que hace hipnosis, siendo idea de Adrián Caeiro, un mago de allí. Ahora, ya no sé de donde la habrá sacado él, pero es suficientemente básica y elemental (no, a mi tampoco se me ocurrió) como para haber sido usada ya en la prehistoria...

En cuanto a lo del subforo, pues no sé, no  acaba de gustar. Esto es un foro de magia, y hay foros de hipnosis por ahí. Es mezclar la velocidad con el tocino.

----------


## Moñiño

Yo ando ahora probando a hipnotizar sin decir que esoty hipnotizando, usando tecnicas de hipnosis con pnl (y sin mencionar en ningun momento palabras como hipnosis, sujestion, etc,etc). Resultados no del todo exitosos, pero mejor de lo esperado. Hay que seguir estudiando y probando.

MOÑI EL HIPNOTISTA - YouTube   proximamente, en sept, vuelve de nuevo.

----------


## Jeff

Ravenous, la idea del cartel se la vi hace muchos años a unos chicos en las calles de Beverlly Hills... y la gente hacían cola. Pero seguro que este tipo de promoción remonta a la prehistoria

La mejor hipnosis es la encubierta, sin duda alguna, además no hay que "dormir" a nadie.

Ahora, ¡Como a cambiado el tema del post: Del Tarot a la hipnosis! (;D)

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Tiza-86

Por supuesto! Grabaré un vídeo y lo colgaré, aunque aunque estoy como aquel que dice en prácticas jajajaja. 

Moñiño yo iré a la feria de Albacete, a ver si nos vemos por allí.




> El trance formate es un peñazo. 
> Si queréis empezar rápido y de forma amena, "reality is plástic". Corto y entretenido.
> Cuando llegue a casa pongo una foto de cómo hacemos nosotros para practicar...
> Y Tiza, si hipnotizas es obligatorio poner un vídeo, que aquí ya lo hemos hecho todos (bueno, moñiño, y yo, y Jeff, claro). Bueno, eso, que queremos ver acción.

----------


## Moñiño

Este año no actuo en la feria, asi que si paso (no vivo en albacete y no se cuando podre pasar. 7-8-10 fijo que no que estoy en otros lados) es en plan darle un vistazo a la feria.  Tengo actuaciones pero son en otros pueblos.  Eso si, el dia 8 y el 15 en la carpa de vision6 hay magia. Lo que no se es a que hora. Salutres. Salu3.

----------


## pros78

Dentro de unos días haré el taller de Jeff, no sabéis las ganas que tengo para poder salir de todas las dudas que tengo.
Solo he practicado autohipnosis y fui capaz de relajar por teléfono a una persona para que pudiera dormir por la noche, pero de hay hacer todas las cosas que se ven por la tele o lo que decís vosotros me parece increíble...
TENGO GANAS JEFF...!!!!!!!

----------


## Tiza-86

Jajaja Pros78 vas a flipar! Yo hice el curso con jeff y fue una pasada. Te va a encantar!!!

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Yo también estaré en ese Curso, ya tengo ganas.

----------


## Jeff

> ...
> TENGO GANAS JEFF...!!!!!!!


¡La verdad es que suena mejor cuando me lo dice una tía, pero bueno... ahi estaré!  :Great: 

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## pros78

jejejje, todo en el buen sentido de la palabra, jejeje

----------


## palma50

Que envidia de la buena, que ustedes pueden tomar el curso de jeff. a mi me queda un poco lejos. seria interesante si jeff hiciera un dvd de su curso. saludos...

----------

